
Show HN: Yet Another Covid Map. In 3D for a better sense of proportions - navpatel
https://covid.abhi.in
======
navpatel
I was looking for town-wise data for my county and there wasn't anywhere that
showed the numbers on a map. (This is still not accomplished by this map)

This started my journey of I'm-definitely-not-wasting-my-time-procrastinating-
from-work project of making a COVID map.

There's a bunch of great tech that lets you display these amazing 3D maps, and
nobody seems to be using it.

Here's my go at it.

------
lsofzz
Nice. Would it not be possible to source data for other countries?

~~~
navpatel
It's totally possible.

Getting good structured covid data that correctly maps to state/county
geometry with corresponding IDs can be a bit challenging.

I've done USA/India and Ontario (Canada)

------
lgats
crashes on chrome browser (entire browser briefly blinks gray).

~~~
navpatel
Crazy, is this on mobile? If you don't mind sharing your Hardware/OS/Browser
details.

